# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Kërkoj lojëra për Linux, sidomos Counter-Strike 1.6

## arbnori45

hej kush munet me ma xhet naj loj per linux ubuntu me duket esht se po me vyn shum naj loj te mir pe du edhe kanterin dhe me me kallxu se qysh instalohen qito lojna ne linux a duhet naj program a diqka tjeter

----------


## arbnori45

pres pergjigje nga ju . ju lutem se me duhet shum

----------


## Force-Intruder

Provo te perdoresh wine. Mund te luash lojrat e krijuara per windows ne linux pa problem

----------


## E=mc²

Kliko ketu.

I ke me poshte sistemet. Kur ndertova hostin ne pune doja te luaja dhe une me lojera kur nuk shtyhet puna. Me ka ecur shum mire dhe skam pasur ansje problem.

----------


## arbnori45

e dwonlodova kit vine edhe tash si mund te instaloj ne linux ubuntu me winrar apo si me cfar programi apo vet instalohet me tregoni pak

----------


## rachi

ore arbnor po bej cik detyra shpie....Ubuntun do duhet ta djegesh ne cd me opsionin burn image para se ta instalosh. Per me shume shko ke seksioni unix i informatikes dhe aty ke shpjegime si ta instalosh ubuntun.

----------


## arbnori45

rachi une dua te instaloj loja ne kit linux ubuntu se une jam nga tetova ne shkoll te mesme dhe esht be nji tender qe secili nxenes ta ket perpara nje kompjuter e ne ato kompjutera esht i instaluar linux ubuntu.
une po them se si ta instaloj at programin me nalt qe me dhat wine ne ubuntu linux me cfar programi

----------


## che_guevara86

o arbnori lexo faqen e wine .
Duhet te instalosh wine mer shok po sta shpjegoj dot se ka shume procedura te faqja qe te ka dhene ky shoku me siper sqaron mire fare si behet more vesh .
Dhe ky njeh lojen per XP (vetem XP) ta njeh si aplikacion XP brenda sitemit UBUNTU.
Ky program eshte ne punim e siper dhe nuk te garanton njeri 100% se punon a jo .(me shume se 50% ti jap une)
Po sdite anglisht vella se instalon dot .
Mo prish kompjuterat e shkolles me lojra .ahahhahah :buzeqeshje: 


Ku shkon ta shkarkosh duhet te dish proceduren qe eshte ketu :  http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
Nuk instalohen si windowsi software te ubuntu por azhornohet ubuntu more vesh . Mora thuaj ???

Kalo mire .

----------


## E=mc²

> o arbnori lexo faqen e wine .
> Duhet te instalosh wine mer shok po sta shpjegoj dot se ka shume procedura te faqja qe te ka dhene ky shoku me siper sqaron mire fare si behet more vesh .
> Dhe ky njeh lojen per XP (vetem XP) ta njeh si aplikacion XP brenda sitemit UBUNTU.
> Ky program eshte ne punim e siper dhe nuk te garanton njeri 100% se punon a jo .(me shume se 50% ti jap une)
> Po sdite anglisht vella se instalon dot .
> Mo prish kompjuterat e shkolles me lojra .ahahhahah
> 
> 
> Ku shkon ta shkarkosh duhet te dish proceduren qe eshte ketu :  http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
> ...


Te njejtin shpejgim do te jepja dhe une. Te tregon fare qarte vete web-i qe shkon per te azhornuar programin. 

Lexoje tek web-i zyrtar dhe aty te tregon se si  shtohet nje software ne system.

----------


## gimi_sky

per me e instalu wine ne ubuntu hape nje terminal dhe egzekuton kete komande


```
$ sudo apt-get install wine
```

pastaj e shkruan fjalekalimin (password) dhe pret nje minute..

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Nese ke user name personal pa acc ne root haroje pasi sudo do te te kerkoje root password  :perqeshje:  ata te shkolles sma mer mendja se jane budallenj  :perqeshje:

----------


## gimi_sky

n'kompjuter t'shkolles po don me e instalu lojen a? une mendova, qe te shpaia n'tetove :-) 
Perndryshe siq tha ardi, pa te drejta administrative harroje ate pune..

----------


## sarandioti_

> per me e instalu wine ne ubuntu hape nje terminal dhe egzekuton kete komande
> 
> 
> ```
> $ sudo apt-get install wine
> ```
> 
> pastaj e shkruan fjalekalimin (password) dhe pret nje minute..


Une nefakt e bera kete qe thuhet ketu por mepas se si vendosen lojrat  a mund te tregoj dikush?

----------

